
Kubernetes the Easy Way - alexellisuk
https://blogs.cisco.com/developer/kubernetes-the-easy-way-devops-14
======
oneplane
Every time (Before reading it) some article is published about 'the easy way'
I hope it actually is an 'easy' 'way' but it often is neither; it's almost
always "use this script" or "use this prepackaged version" and then turns to
shit as soon as you actually need to use or maintain it because you'll still
need knowledge and experience.

Until there is an 'easy way' to instantly get that knowledge and experience,
it all just smells like PR and marketing to me..

In this specific case: k3s is not k8s, and setting up an empty system has very
little to do with actual working systems. Yes, it allows some local
sandboxing, but so does docker or running plain static compiled binaries on
your system. You can have PaaS or FaaS but as soon as you need more than that
you suddenly need to learn a bit more than what code to write for your
specific app.

~~~
bluebasket
kubernetes is complex and maybe not for all of us. i am starting to think,
maybe we should leave operations to operation teams at this point and just be
developers. i would be totally fine with it to be honest.

~~~
interlocutor
> _kubernetes is complex and maybe not for all of us_

Couldn't disagree more. Kubernetes is extremely easy. I work mostly in
frontend, and despise devops. Or used to. Until Kubernetes came along I had no
way of easily creating a load-balanced scalable service.

First learn Docker. This is independent of Kubernetes. Docker is awesome in
and of itself. In Azure you can deploy web sites as docker images and there
are tremendous advantages to that over traditional deployment. Once you have
learned Docker you are ready to learn Kubernetes.

If your app consists of multiple microservices then you have more than one
docker container. This is where Kubernetes is helpful. Kubernetes has built-in
DNS, so your microservices can contact each other using DNS names.

Learn how to deploy containers as Kubernetes ReplicaSets. Then learn how to
add a Kubernetes Service on top of it, then learn how to add Ingress. None of
this is hard.

Kubernetes is a pleasure to use, because of commands such as "kubectl exec" to
log into the container, "kubectl log" to see the log without logging into the
container, "kubectl cp" to copy files in and out, "kubectl port-forward" to
make a service appear to be running on your devbox and so on.

~~~
inkeddeveloper
I would not say Kubernetes is extremely easy. Running kubectl commands is
easy. Setting up and building a cluster from scratch is not easy. You may have
had an easier time, but I wouldn't label the whole process as easy.

~~~
interlocutor
You don't have to set up your own cluster if you use Azure or Google cloud.
AWS charges for cluster management, but Azure and Google don't.

~~~
SahAssar
That means it isn't easy though. If you are piggybacking on someone else doing
90% of the work then you can only call their service including it easy, not
the tech itself.

------
spicyramen
Anything that promise k8s the easy way is a click-bait, I'm a ML researcher
and was promised that KubeFlow will help me deploy my models from my notebook
with the infrastructure I needed...well it happens to be that we didn't have
Kubernetes. I started with KubeFlow then K8s and then I got lost in all the
terminology, which became a full time job, not as ML researcher but as DevOps.
K8s is powerful but for my use case is a non-starter: maintain all the
components+infra and don't talk about day 2 operations because I would have no
idea where to start if something fails. I will definitely prefer Sagemaker or
Cloud ML engine, and if get the budget maybe hire a k8s expert to handle that

~~~
StreamBright
Minor clarification, knowing K8s is not DevOps. You were boarding a hype train
that is fueled by many parties and just needed to realize that it is going in
the wrong direction. Luckily you got off on time there are higher abstractions
for ML as you pointed out, which you can use with less time investment.

~~~
spicyramen
Thanks, k8s would be Infrastructure I guess?

------
cjones2
Kubernetes articles are just marketing drivel. Most serious engineers I know
dont use it because it is insecure, performance sucks and it is overly complex
for no good reason.

I wish we could start marking these as spam.

~~~
dang
We downweighted this one as unubstantive.

If you feel that an article isn't intellectually interesting and therefore
isn't on topic for HN, you should flag it. (That requires karma > 30, but it
isn't hard to get here.)

------
pppp
Oh yeah, I'm going to download a script from a website I've never heard of and
pipe it into shell without review.

Even if 99 percent of the time nothing benign is happening, why get people
used to doing this?

~~~
inkeddeveloper
Global domination?

------
rezeroed
Where I work, while kubernetes isn't blissful, integrating everything else
with it is where the work really starts.

------
inkeddeveloper
Kubernetes the easy way is just the long way of saying "Rancher."

